# Yunnan Baiyao Dosage



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Unfortunately my sweet Daisy was diagnosed with Hemangiosarcoma after having an emergency splenectomy 3 weeks ago. Luckily it has not metastasized yet. 

The vet said Yunnan Baiyao may help and told me to give her 2 pills a day. From what I read on the Internet doses seem to range from 4 to 8 per day. Any suggestions? 

I also ordered PSP-50 (mushroom extract known as Turkey Tail or Coriolus Versicolor)which is similar to Im-Yunity. Any dosage info on this?

I would love advice from other golden owners! Thanks in advance!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry about Daisy's diagnosis. 

I found this info on dosage-

Yunnan Baiyao For Dogs | Veterinary Place

Yunnan Baiyao - Miracle Herb for Your Clinic - IVC Journal


> A well-accepted veterinary resource recommends dosing YBY as follows:1
> 
> Dogs: 0.5-5g twice daily orally
> Cats: 0.2-0.5g twice daily orally



http://www.dogcancerblog.com/blog/chinese-herb-for-bleeding-dog-cancers/



> How much to give? The following dosing is a bit rough. These are general guidelines:
> 
> For dogs under 10 lbs, give 1 capsule by mouth one time a day.
> For dogs from 10 to 30 lbs, give 1 capsule by mouth two times a day.
> ...


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Carolina Mom that's what I found to and both sources suggest different dosages so I'm not sure what to give her.

Any thoughts on how much time I might have left with my girl? The vet said maybe 6 months. 

Luckily she was diagnosed with Hemangiosarcoma early before it matastasized. The worst is after her surgery the vet called and told me preliminary results were benign. That's why I was so devastated 2 weeks later with the final diagnosis of cancer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would call your Vet clinic and ask them again about the dosage. 

I'm not sure the time frame on Hemangiosarcoma, I do know with Lymphoma it's about 6 months. I think a lot of it depends on the dog really, their overall health before they got cancer. 

I'm really sorry you got this news, I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through to be told first the results were benign, then told she has cancer.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Truly sorry to hear of that diagnosis. Unfortunately, I have recent experience.

The dosage I was using was 2 capsules, three times a day, and a 'red pill' to stop an active bleed.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank so much Carolina Mom and Alpha Dude. I can't believe how common Hemangiosarcoma is I think statistics are 1 in 3 goldens.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So sorry about Daisy. Our vet told us with Jake that a time frame was hard to predict. Seems like most have about a month if they survive the initial diagnosis. It's a really good thing hers hasn't spread. That may give you much longer. We got three weeks with Jake but his had spread to heart and liver. Ironically his spleen was clear.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

So sorry about Jake. Hopefully one day there will be a cure.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone tried other holistic approaches instead of chemo for Hemangiosarcoma? Any other advice for dealing with this horrible diagnosis? Thanks for everyones kind comments during this difficult time.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sending you, Daisy, and Chloe lots of hugs and prayers. I am so sorry to hear about sweet Daisy... I'm glad she is through the surgery and back home with you. xx


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks so much Karen the last few weeks have been like a rollercoaster I'm so thankful to have her home!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Just stopped by to check in on Daisy and you. I hope you are having some time to catch your breath and that Yunnan Baiyao is helping. Hugs and some extra treats for Miss Daisy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

Just checking in on Daisy and you. I am so sorry for the diagnosis.
We lost our male Samoyed, Tonka, at the age of 10 from hemangiosarcoma almost overnight and our Golden Ret. Female, Smooch, who was 11 or 12, was sick only a couple of weeks and they thought she had lymphoma or hemangiosarcoma.

Sorry, I have no experience with the medications.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

KKaren said:


> Just stopped by to check in on Daisy and you. I hope you are having some time to catch your breath and that Yunnan Baiyao is helping. Hugs and some extra treats for Miss Daisy


Thanks Daisy has definitely been acting like herself since surgery and is still acting like a puppy when it's time to eat. She's been getting short walks and spending tons of time cuddling me on the couch! Hopefully the cancer won't metastasize and I can spend more time with her. Trying to stay positive. Thanks for the sweet comments.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Just checking in on Daisy and you. I am so sorry for the diagnosis.
> We lost our male Samoyed, Tonka, at the age of 10 from hemangiosarcoma almost overnight and our Golden Ret. Female, Smooch, who was 11 or 12, was sick only a couple of weeks and they thought she had lymphoma or hemangiosarcoma.
> 
> Sorry, I have no experience with the medications.


Hi Karen519 thanks for checking in. So sorry about your two sweeties this cancer really needs to be researched more for prevention and cures.


----------



## willoliver (Aug 11, 2019)

– For dogs below 10 lbs, administer 1 250 mg capsule once a day.

– For dogs weighing 10-30 lbs, administer 1 250 mg capsule twice a day.

– For dogs weighing more than 30 lbs and below 60 lbs, administer 2 250 mg capsules twice a day.

– For dogs weighing more than 60 lbs, administer 2 250mg capsules thrice a day.

https://yunnanbaiyao.co/yunnan-baiyao-for-dog-cancer/


----------



## nwmautz (Dec 5, 2017)

Our Peaches was diagnosed with hemangeo ....had a splenectomy and they found some tumors on her liver. They sectioned those spots off, but it had already spread. After surgery we did one round of chemo....we thought it almost killed her, but after 2 days she was herself again. No more chemo. We had right at 3 more months with her until it spread to her lungs and she had difficulty breathing. Up until those last 36 hrs. she was totally herself and people couldn't believe she had cancer. We used the yunnan baiyo and it was a miracle drug for keeping her from having bleeds. Hopefully, you will have more time with your pup than we did, though, we were grateful we had what we did. Good luck.


----------

